# Suggestion for PC, Nemm & anyone else with a Story Hour



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

Might be worth copy & pasting it over now while things are quiet. It'll be a good time to trim out some of the extraneous commentary, too.

Re. thread length: I'm gonna have to ask you to keep them to 200 posts for now.  Could mods in that forum be especially vigilant and split any threads that hit the 200+ post mark?


----------



## Dave G (Jan 9, 2002)

*In Character?*

Should we wait before trying to import In Character threads?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

That should be OK, Billy.  As long as the whole of EN World isn't trying to do it at the same time, I foresee no major problems.  System might be a tad slow as it's running UBB at the same time right now.


----------



## Dave G (Jan 9, 2002)

Well I'm not the GM, so maybe I should let him do it...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 9, 2002)

Is there a way to bring in threads, other than by cutting and pasting every single post?

I'll attack my story hour tonight.  Does anyone want to volunteer to bring in the last section of NeMoren's Vault? That way when we start, it'll be all set.

TEST:


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Is there a way to bring in threads, other than by cutting and pasting every single post?
> *




'Fraid not.  The import function is buggy (it's not officially supported - it's just a hack that someone wrote).


----------



## Darkness (Jan 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Is there a way to bring in threads, other than by cutting and pasting every single post?*



Well, you can hit "Reply" and then cut-and-paste them all at once - an entire page, that is. For that, go the scrollable window at the bottom of the "Reply" page, select the first letters from the first post, scroll down (or hit "end"), and hold "shift" while selecting the last part of the page. And then copy (with ctrl-c, presumably) the entire page into, say, a WinWord document. (If your computer can take it, that is. ) Then, convert the tables to plain text for ease of use (when converting, tell Word to use Tab Stops for separating the original cells).

Another option would be to open the first page of the thread with Adobe Acrobat (not just AA _Reader_), and then open one page after another until you have all. Then, save it as a .pdf file.
(Okay; I've just saved part 2 of your Story Hour as a .pdf file for experimental purposes. It's 830 kb. I don't know what to do with it in that format, though, as I'm the opposite of 1337 in using AA, I fear...  So let's stick to WinWord, then...)

I'm willing to help you, anyway (or even save the entire threads on my own and mail them to you if your mailbox can take it); just tell me what you need and I'll help you work something out.  I might go to bed soon, though, so if you don't find me replying if you say something, take whatever of my advice turns out to be useful and run with it. 

Note: Psionicist has claimed that 10,000 letters is the maximum for any post, so make sure to save everything you post in SH before you hit "Reply;" it's safer that way.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 10, 2002)

*Character LEngth*

Morruss, I posted about this in the Mod Forum - but can we raise the character limit for Story Hours (at least) to 15,000 or 20,000 or even 25,000 characters?

In order to re-create my thread I need to be able to do longer posts - esp. because I wirte my posts to end as cliff-hangers often and the flow will be ruined if I have to cut them up


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

This is good to know.  I have friend who was wanting to start a story hour of his own, so I'll suggest he hold off for a while.

What is the current character limit?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 11, 2002)

10 000 I believe Lidda.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2002)

Heh. With no more than 10,000 characters per post, and no more than 201 posts per thread (1 post + 200 replies), there's now a definite maximum size for threads...


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jan 11, 2002)

How far back in the Vault to you want it PC ? I'll Start tonight on the last 10 where we we actully doing something just need to switch IDs


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks, Doc! All we really need is the last section, where the three groups split up and I start tearing out my hair.  Err, I mean, I start managing all three, with the armor and the chains and the pit and the cave.


----------



## Crypt King (Jan 11, 2002)

*Pliff*

I gave up on mine, no one read it.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 11, 2002)

The trick is posting your story hour on lots of boards with vague hints as to the location of the next chapter. To date 3 people have read chapter 1 of mine and 1 person has figured out the hint


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 12, 2002)

Actually, now you'll be able to see how many people DO read the story hour!  Gotta love the # of views column.


----------



## Martin (Jan 12, 2002)

Or at the very least how many people clicked on the thread because they thought it was a link to porn.


----------



## Lidda (Jan 12, 2002)

How do you see the count of views?


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 12, 2002)

It's between the number of posts and the rating, in the column named *VIEWS*


----------

